# Atlantis Wifi/Internet



## sherilah (Jun 29, 2011)

I just called Atlantis and theysaid it's $14.95 per 24 hours for Wifi and $14.95 for Ethernet.  Is this accurate?  

Any suggestions?  

Also, with regard to phones, we have Verizon.....I think they have a $100 data plan.  Is that a better way to go?????

Thanks!

Sheri


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 29, 2011)

The longer you sign up, the cheaper the rate.  But, I think the best you can get is still around $10/day.


----------



## Courts (Jun 29, 2011)

sherilah said:


> I just called Atlantis and theysaid it's $14.95 per 24 hours for Wifi and $14.95 for Ethernet.  Is this accurate?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


This link may answer many of your questions;
http://www.atlantis.com/help.aspx


.


----------



## sherilah (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you!:whoopie:


----------



## Carmen0470 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am currently at Harborside. My phone completely died and i need to connect to Itunes, so I was going to bite the bullet and pay the fee. Someone told me to go to the lobby of the other hotels, and i've been able to get free WIFI at all three towers, royal, beach and am currently writting from the Coral towers.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am at Harborside too right now.  I bought a dlink wireless router and paid $80 for seven days of access.  We are able to connect a laptop, two iPads, two iPhones and an iPod at the wifi, all without problems, to the same router, for the flat fee of $80.  Even the Skype calls are very good quality!


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 4, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I am at Harborside too right now.  I bought a dlink wireless router and paid $80 for seven days of access.  We are able to connect a laptop, two iPads, two iPhones and an iPod at the wifi, all without problems, to the same router, for the flat fee of $80.  Even the Skype calls are very good quality!



 :whoopie: So glad this worked out for you...hope setting it all up wasn't too much trouble!


----------



## jarta (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't what the solution to this might be - or even if there is one.

But, when everyone starts hooking up 6 wireless devices and making Skype calls onto a single connection at Harborside, I'm afraid the good connectivity at the resort will no longer be.  However, as a Harborside owner, I know who will be asked to fund the builidng of a larger system.

The same persons who will be asked to fund the building of a larger system at WKORV and WKORV-N.  The owners, not the "guests."    ...   eom


----------



## ada903 (Jul 4, 2011)

It was easy to set up, yes!  Thank you for all the advice!

We are having a great time - the water is fabulous.  It is really crowded this week, I understand 4th of July is peak season.  There are jelly fish in the water, and warning signs on the beach, and my daughter got stung, but that won't stop us from enjoying the water!  



ocdb8r said:


> :whoopie: So glad this worked out for you...hope setting it all up wasn't too much trouble!


----------



## jarta (Jul 4, 2011)

"There are jelly fish in the water, and warning signs on the beach, and my daughter got stung, but that won't stop us from enjoying the water!"

Warning signs, your daughter already stung and you post you won't stop letting your daughter swim in the water that has jelly fish????  

There is plenty of water to enjoy at Harborside that has no jelly fish.  Try the numerous pools, slides the and the Current lazy river.

http://www.atlantis.com/thingstodo/waterpark/Pools.aspx   ...   eom


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> I don't what the solution to this might be - or even if there is one.
> 
> But, when everyone starts hooking up 6 wireless devices and making Skype calls onto a single connection at Harborside, I'm afraid the good connectivity at the resort will no longer be.  However, as a Harborside owner, I know who will be asked to fund the builidng of a larger system.
> 
> The same persons who will be asked to fund the building of a larger system at WKORV and WKORV-N.  The owners, not the "guests."    ...   eom



Jarta,

At $80/week I am SURE Harborside can afford to have adequate systems in place.  Your comparison is completely off base as wireless at at the WKORV is included in your stay, whereas it's provided at a substantial cost at Harborside.  Seems to me the HOA is in no way tied to providing the internet and may even be reaping some profit from it.

Regardless, what's your beef?  Are you saying it's being overused?


----------



## jarta (Jul 5, 2011)

ocdb8r,   ...   "what's your beef? Are you saying it's being overused?"

Yes.  I am saying that showing up at a resort or hotel, any resort or hotel, and hooking up 6 wireless devices to one Ethernet line would put undue stress on an Internet system when/if everyone starts doing it.  Don't you think that would be the case?  Don't you think that usage should be paid for by the size of data downloaded?  Do you think it is fair that someone who plugs a device into the Ethernet and another person who plugs in a wireless modem and then plugs in 6 devices to the wireless modem should pay the same fee?  

(That's certainly not how the wireless devices charge for their service plans.  Have you seen or read about those International roaming charges?  Look, I'm not saying it isn't a smart idea to tie into a wireless modem.  But, 6 devices?  Sort of like taking up all the towels or all the lounges at the resort.)

"Seems to me the HOA is in no way tied to providing the internet (at Harborside) and may even be reaping some profit from it."

I doubt it given Kerzner's attitude about squeezing money out of every Atlantis visitor.  If you have any evidence that Harborside profits from the Atlantis Interent charges, let's see it.  

Harborside owners (collectively called the resort) don't collect money from Atlantis.  They pay substantial fees to Atlantis for limited access to the amenities of Atlantis (except the Cove and Reef).  They can't use the spa for free.  Maybe the spa should charge one fee for all in the party, too?

Is your suggestion that payment by Internet users to Atlantis is unfair?  Or, that Harborside (the owners) should build its own Internet system and pay for it with even higher MFs for owners?  Or, are you saying that Internet service should not be provided at all at Harborside?   ...   eom


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> ocdb8r,   ...   "what's your beef? Are you saying it's being overused?"
> 
> Yes.  I am saying that showing up at a resort or hotel, any resort or hotel, and hooking up 6 wireless devices to one Ethernet line would put undue stress on an Internet system when/if everyone starts doing it.  Don't you think that would be the case?  Don't you think that usage should be paid for by the size of data downloaded?  Do you think it is fair that someone who plugs a device into the Ethernet and another person who plugs in a wireless modem and then plugs in 6 devices to the wireless modem should pay the same fee?
> 
> ...



First, on what basis do you assume that Atlantis, and not Harborside, is the one providing the internet service and enjoying the fees charged?  Based on other posts, Atlantis provides wireless internet free to their guests at the hotel.  This is not a service coming from the Atlantis property, but rather from the Harborside property.  Unless there is something in the contract that says Atlantis provides the service and collects the fees, I would assume it was Harborside.  I'm not an owner so I don't have access to the docs, but I think this a more fair assumption than assuming Atlantis provides the service.  Why don't YOU prove otherwise?  You're the owner there, correct?

Second, what sort basis do you posit for 6 devices being likened to taking up all the towels or lounges at the resort?!??  If I have a lock-off with eight people in it, you'd better bet we're going to take at least 8 towels and 8 loungers.  In today's world where the vast majority of us carry at least one internet enabled device (and often two, as I carry both a laptop and a internet enabled phone), how is 6 devices in one unit "undue"?  Sorry Jarta, but you've got to come into the 21st century.  Resorts should expect that there will be multiple devices connecting from each unit, and I don't see in any way how that is unfair.  I guess, based on your logic, resorts with free internet should have a limit of internet connections per unit, regardless of unit occupancy.

Third, I'm not sure who you use for your home network, but I can tell you all the various providers I have used over the years have allowed me to connect an unlimited number of devices at home.  In fact at home I have at least 10 internet enabled devices connected to my router.  SHOCK!  HORROR!  Please don't tell my ISP.  Explain to me why this should be different at a timeshare?  Explain to me how the internet provided at a timeshare is anything like that provided by Mobile Phone operators (where there is a VAST network over substantial territory that must be deployed).  Certainly a hotel is more analogous to a home than it is to a mobile phone network.

Fourth, there is nothing stopping Harborside from charging based on the data used.  If it really was, or becomes, an issue, they are certainly free to change the system.  Further, there is also nothing preventing Harborside from limiting the bandwith to each connection such that the 6 or 10 devices would have to share the bandwith allocated to the unit (thus not taxing the system beyond the set limit).  None of these option requires additional investment.

Fifth, the money spent at WKORV/N was to upgrade the wireless system to allow MORE users to connect.  Sounds to me like Ada (and myself) have done HOA's a favor by using the existing wired connection and bring our own bought and paid for equipment to access the internet, thereby alleviating the need for more robust equipment for the whole resort.  You're welcome.

Sixth, my point was that MOST of the other SVO properties include complimentary internet.  I don't really care about Harborside one way or the other as I don't visit that often, however, I don't know why it would be an exception. 

Jarta, do you also think it's unfair that Ada plugs in all 6 of her devices and draws costly power to recharge them while her neighbor may only plug in one?  I guess you would expect the resort to monitor energy usage as well....you should own at Morritts!  You'd fit right in there.....


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jarta clearly doesnt understand how much bandwidth users actually consume with their "six" devices, or else he wouldn't make such a frivolous claim.

As I've posted numerous times, the bandwidth available at some of the resorts is insufficient, be it with one or multiple devices in use in my unit.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 5, 2011)

If they don't take the internet fees that they collect and apply it to upgrading/improving the current system, then management is screwing every guest who pays the internet fee. 

If they pocket the money without reimbursing the HOA for the costs of  providing the service, then they are screwing the owners.


----------



## jarta (Jul 5, 2011)

Ken,   ...   "Jarta clearly doesnt understand how much bandwidth users actually consume with their "six" devices, or else he wouldn't make such a frivolous claim."

It's not six total.  It's six per access point across the resort.

So, I guess in your opinion necessary bandwidth is not affected by the number of devices downloading at the same time - sometimes known as concurrent users.  ROFL!

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb676114.aspx

   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> If they don't take the internet fees that they collect and apply it to upgrading/improving the current system, then management is screwing every guest who pays the internet fee.
> 
> If they pocket the money without reimbursing the HOA for the costs of  providing the service, then they are screwing the owners.



Its a profit center for them. Same as with any hotels (ie. Westin) that charge for access.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> Ken,   ...   "Jarta clearly doesnt understand how much bandwidth users actually consume with their "six" devices, or else he wouldn't make such a frivolous claim."
> 
> It's not six total.  It's six per access point across the resort.
> 
> ...




Once again, if you look at actual use and bandwidth consumed its rather silly to think multiple devices should each pay a fee. Of course, as already stated only Harborside charges. You need to consider the type of devices under discussion and their relative bandwidth requirements before jumping to any additional unfounded conclusions.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> Ken,   ...   "Jarta clearly doesnt understand how much bandwidth users actually consume with their "six" devices, or else he wouldn't make such a frivolous claim."
> 
> It's not six total.  It's six per access point across the resort.
> 
> ...



How about finding an article on bandwidth and current devices that is more recent than 1999? ROFL


----------



## jarta (Jul 5, 2011)

So, the concepts have changed on the Internet highway?  Is that all you can come up with?  ROFL!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 5, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Its a profit center for them. Same as with any hotels (ie. Westin) that charge for access.



So are the on-site restaurants.  But smart businessmen know that they have to reinvest some of their profits into keeping their restaurants nice if they hope to continue making money. For a hotel offering free internet service, I expect a decent connection.  For a hotel offering internet service to the tune of $80/week ($320/month!), I'd expect EXEMPLARY service.  At that rate they should be able to make necessary upgrades and make a decent profit.


----------



## jarta (Jul 5, 2011)

Just today ...........

http://www.chicagotribune.com/busin...unlimited-data-plans-20110705,0,6817629.story

...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> So, the concepts have changed on the Internet highway?  Is that all you can come up with?  ROFL!



Jim,

I refuse to get caught up in one of your never ending threads of unreasonableness. I'm not here to educate you on how computers work or what's considered reasonable bandwidth (on wireless net connections) for mobile phones, iPads, Androids, laptops, or other devices. Do your own research and qualify your definitive statements accordingly. 

I stand by my (professional... or in your line of work, expert) opinion. Different devices consume differing amount of bandwidth. As others have said, it is considered normal and reasonable for us to have multiple devices when we travel (when I go to a timeshare I personally take a laptop, iPad, iPhone and Kindle). Each of these devices will consume varying amounts of bandwidth, and it's unreasonable to assume or charge an equal amount for each to be online. 

And, to revert to the point of all this, only Harborside charges for access out of all SVN properties. We all know why they charge - that's not the issue. The issue is that you believe they are entitled to charge for each device we bring, which I find absurd in the extreme. 

As others have already said, there are technical limits which may be imposed on a per account basis. Should a resort believe there should be a limit, then in my opinion this is the appropriate method to use.

Good day.

Ken


----------



## ada903 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am with you.  I refuse to reply to any of Jarta's obsessive threads navigating around the same beaten to death idea tha somehow everyone is out to screw his HOA and thus steel from his wallet.  That's why I never replied.

On a side note, today we did a powerboat adventure trip to the exuma cays, and it was unbelievable, I highly recommend this to anyone.  The power boat ride at 60 mph was so much fun, the water in the cays was like nothing I ever saw, and we got to feed the stingrays, watch the sharks being fed, snorkeled in the same waters with the rays and sharks, and also fed the iguanas.  Best adventure trip I have been on!



Ken555 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I refuse to get caught up in one of your never ending threads of unreasonableness. I'm not here to educate you on how computers work or what's considered reasonable bandwidth (on wireless net connections) for mobile phones, iPads, Androids, laptops, or other devices. Do your own research and qualify your definitive statements accordingly.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarta (Jul 5, 2011)

"I bought a dlink wireless router and paid $80 for seven days of access. We are able to connect a laptop, two iPads, two iPhones and an iPod at the wifi, all without problems, to the same router, for the flat fee of $80."

Sorry you don't get my point that anything can be overdone - to the disadvantage of everyone else.   ...   eom


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 5, 2011)

Ada--glad you are having a good time.  I will be there in a week and a half and I am concerned about the jellyfish.  We usually travel to Harborside in July and have never had a problem before.  If it is not to much trouble, can you please provide an update on the situation before you leave?  My daughter is little and I would hate for her to be stung.  I love it there.  I hope the rest of your vacation is fun and enjoyable.

Anita


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not as if all these things were streaming NetFlix videos at the same time. Probably not more than one used at a time, certainly not consuming excessive bandwidth.  We just wonder why a high end resort like Harborside charges for internet access when every other nice resort in the free world offers it for free.  And the owners have paid for it, even though visitors get to use it.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 5, 2011)

We did not go to the beach today because we did the Powerboat Adventures tour, and tomorrow we are doing a dolphin swim at the Blue Lagoon, so our last and only day at the beach will be Thursday, I will post an update then.

Truthfully there were 100 people in the water at the Cove beach the morning my daughter got the sting, and she was the only one I saw that got stung.  Another girl approached us when she saw my daughter was stung, and said she had been stung two days before as well.  But it didn't seem to happen often.  I will post an update after Thursday!



sail27bill said:


> Ada--glad you are having a good time.  I will be there in a week and a half and I am concerned about the jellyfish.  We usually travel to Harborside in July and have never had a problem before.  If it is not to much trouble, can you please provide an update on the situation before you leave?  My daughter is little and I would hate for her to be stung.  I love it there.  I hope the rest of your vacation is fun and enjoyable.
> 
> Anita


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> It's not as if all these things were streaming NetFlix videos at the same time. Probably not more than one used at a time, certainly not consuming excessive bandwidth.



Exactly.



> We just wonder why a high end resort like Harborside charges for internet access when every other nice resort in the free world offers it for free.  And the owners have paid for it, even though visitors get to use it.



Well, Harborside charges for it since the management charges for all of the Atlantis properties, and doesn't distinguish the timeshare portion for this service. I suppose the Harborside Board could opt-out and provide their own (or perhaps they can't), or the Board could pay a negotiated rate with Atlantis for the service for every unit at Harborside. For some reason they don't do it. My guess is that the owners haven't asked their Board to do so. And I'd guess that since visitors to Harborside pay for so many other costs while there that it's just not a common request.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2011)

jarta said:


> "I bought a dlink wireless router and paid $80 for seven days of access. We are able to connect a laptop, two iPads, two iPhones and an iPod at the wifi, all without problems, to the same router, for the flat fee of $80."
> 
> Sorry you don't get my point that anything can be overdone - to the disadvantage of everyone else.   ...   eom



I got it. I replied correctly that your belief that using "a laptop, two iPads, two iPhones and an iPod" was too much is incorrect. You have yet to convince me otherwise. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention that in addition to my "laptop, iPad, iPhone and Kindle" that I take with to timeshares I also now bring with an Apple TV. There's no reason we should expect less Internet access while at "our" vacation home than we have at our home. And, it should be provided at a reasonable cost (or included, as at all but Harborside). It's not like we spend the entire day and night using the Internet while at these resorts...


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 5, 2011)

ada903 said:


> We did not go to the beach today because we did the Powerboat Adventures tour, and tomorrow we are doing a dolphin swim at the Blue Lagoon, so our last and only day at the beach will be Thursday, I will post an update then.
> 
> Truthfully there were 100 people in the water at the Cove beach the morning my daughter got the sting, and she was the only one I saw that got stung.  Another girl approached us when she saw my daughter was stung, and said she had been stung two days before as well.  But it didn't seem to happen often.  I will post an update after Thursday!



Thanks Ada.  I really appreciate it. 

As for the internet comments, as an owner I really wish they would add it to our maintenance fees.  Makes it easier for everyone; and if necessary, use the income to upgrade the quality of the service.  This way, everyone wins.

Anita


----------



## sherilah (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey....off the topic....how was the powerboat excursion?  We are trying to figure out which boat excursions we want to do.  

Any advice?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 6, 2011)

Powerboat adventures is the best. Worth the price! Search TUG and you'll see lots of positive comments about it.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 6, 2011)

The powerboat trip was the best adventure trip we ever did.  The water was like nothing I have ever seen (forget the Atlantis beach, the water in the Exuma cays is unbelievable).  Swimming in the same water with those rays and sharks was crazy and fun, the kids loved it.  And the ride itself was a great thrill.  I will share photos when we get home.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 8, 2011)

Jellyfish update - they are still here, the warning signs are at the beach and I saw a kid who had just gotten stung.  However, there are many folks in the water, despite the sign, and the stings are occasional and random.  But still probably a better idea to enjoy the pools and rides for the kids!


----------



## sherilah (Jul 8, 2011)

Are there jellyfish where they take you on the powerboat excursion?  

Anyone else going to be there 7/15-7/22???


----------



## ada903 (Jul 8, 2011)

No, the water in the Exuma Cays was amazing, full of sting rays, sharks, and tropical colorful fish.  By the time we got ready to leave, we had gotten comfortable sitting in the shallow crystal clear water and having the rays come rub by our feet!  No jellyfish!  And the entire group went snorkeling with the sharks following along.  I assume they are some type of friendly sharks


----------



## jarta (Jul 9, 2011)

From the July 9 Chicago Tribune on recent changes in Internet data use:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/editorials/ct-edit-data-20110709,0,6952635.story

...   eom


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 9, 2011)

jarta said:


> From the July 9 Chicago Tribune on recent changes in Internet data use:
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/editorials/ct-edit-data-20110709,0,6952635.story
> 
> ...   eom





ocdb8r said:


> I'm not sure who you use for your home network, but I can tell you all the various providers I have used over the years have allowed me to connect an unlimited number of devices at home. In fact at home I have at least 10 internet enabled devices connected to my router. SHOCK! HORROR! Please don't tell my ISP. Explain to me why this should be different at a timeshare? Explain to me how the internet provided at a timeshare is anything like that provided by Mobile Phone operators (where there is a VAST network over substantial territory that must be deployed). Certainly a hotel is more analogous to a home than it is to a mobile phone network.



...still not sure how mobile phone networks relate to the OP.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 9, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> ...still not sure how mobile phone networks relate to the OP.



Exactly. Jim just doesn't get it. While the industry may want to impose bandwidth limitations on fixed network access, it's a huge uphill battle - just look at cable trying to prioritize traffic and the reaction over the last year or two. Mobile access is a completely different beast.


----------



## jarta (Jul 9, 2011)

When you connect the phone to the Atlantis Ethernet via a wireless router, you use the Atlantis ISP.  And, you are not charged by the phone's ISP for any download charges.  When you are out of the country, there is an International roaming download charge imposed by each country.  The costs differ by country and they are all higher than the download service would cost if the phone were used in the US.  The package you buy in the US is usually only for US downloads.  So, BTW, is the calling package which is only for US calls.

So, using your phone for calls and downloads in the Bahamas is an expensive proposition.  Connecting a couple of phones via a wireless modem through the Atlantis Ethernet allows a person to avoid any download charges.  It also allows kids (and adults) to set their phone to download things like Netflix movies, games and music while they are sleeping or at any time at all.  Then you add in the iPads, Kindles and computers.  One poster said she had 6 devices attached to the wireless modem in her unit.

I have not been saying that all devices are actually used at once all the time.  I am saying that as the number of devices hooked up to the Atlantis Ethernet system by wireless routers increases, it will increase the number of minutes you will have concurrent users on the system and the numbers of concurrent users.  The more concurrent users; the more stress on the system (the highway is only so wide).  The more stress on the system (Harborside or anywhere else) by data hogs, the more the system will work imperfectly.  And, because the system will work imperfectly for all guests, the owners will be asked to pay to revamp the system to fulfill the wishes of the data hogs.

In the article I linked, Verison is going after data hogs by setting up a tiered price system based on download sizes.  Unlimited downloads may be becoming a thing of the past.

Hope this helps you understand.   ...   eom


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 9, 2011)

jarta said:


> When you connect the phone to the Atlantis Ethernet via a wireless router, you use the Atlantis ISP.  And, you are not charged by the phone's ISP for any download charges.  When you are out of the country, there is an International roaming download charge imposed by each country.  The costs differ by country and they are all higher than the download service would cost if the phone were used in the US.  The package you buy in the US is usually only for US downloads.  So, BTW, is the calling package which is only for US calls.
> 
> So, using your phone for calls and downloads in the Bahamas is an expensive proposition.  Connecting a couple of phones via a wireless modem through the Atlantis Ethernet allows a person to avoid any download charges.  It also allows kids (and adults) to set their phone to download things like Netflix movies, games and music while they are sleeping or at any time at all.  Then you add in the iPads, Kindles and computers.  One poster said she had 6 devices attached to the wireless modem in her unit.
> 
> ...



Jarta,

All this illustrates is that you don't really understand the technology or the issues involved.  I don't mean that as a dig at you, but your explanation above really doesn't address any of the specific issues involved in running a network at a fixed location.  While certainly there is some overlap in the technology and the issues, your lack of attention to the nuanced differences really fail to make your illustration very helpful. 

1) What Ada did in no way burdens the hard infrastructure (wired or wireless) provided at the resort as she used a SINGLE wired connection to connect to her OWN provided wireless equipment.  While she connected 6 devices, the resort saw all those devices as one and only had to service one (the router she installed).  You're completely incorrect in your assertion that the way in which she connected her devices in any way burdens the internal infrastructure at the resort and would result in a push to upgrade.  As I mentioned in a previous post, by bringing her OWN wireless router, Ada has assumed the cost of the infrastructure required to connect multiple devices.

2) The only increased burden Ada may have imposed on the system relates to the overall internet bandwidth the resort purchases for all internet users to share.  However, as I have pointed out, very simple procedures are available to the resort to limit the bandwidth consumed by the one connection Ada utilized.  These "Quality of Service" settings are available on the $70 router that I use at home, so it's not something that would be cost prohibitive for the resort to deploy (and I am confident their existing infrastructure likely has these capabilities).  Bottom line, is the resort can address this burden should it really become an issue.  Furthermore, addressing it in this way allows guest to connect their 6 or 10 or 100 devices and those devices will share the limited bandwidth assigned to the unit.  In other words, the guest can decide how much to burden their allocated bandwidth.

3) You completely fail to explain how a fixed location set up (such as at a personal residence or Harborside) is sufficiently analogous to a mobile system (such as that of Verizon) to make the articles you have posted valuable to the conversation.  Verizon must deal with substantial numbers of users across a vast geography making the problem considerably more complex.  Further, you fail to consider the real crux of the issue is with the amount of bandwidth being consumed by certain types of activities.  In fact it is SINGLE devices used to download large amounts of data that are causing the problems on Verizon's network.  The takeaway is that what really matters is not the NUMBER of devices on the network that Verizon is addressing with this move, but rather the type of activity.  Ada could consume just as much data with a single device as should could with six if she chose to undertake media streaming or heavy downloading on that single device.

4) Regardless, nothing in your posts provides any normative evaluation of the situation.  Given the costs imposed to use internet at Harborside, I assert the Resort SHOULD provide sufficient bandwidth to connect multiple devices.  The nature of the resort as a fixed location justifies it, the nature of the resort as a vacation home alternative justifies it, the number of people the units are designed to accommodate justifies it, and the amount of money currently charged justifies it (although, admittedly, I don't know a lot about the internet market in the Bahamas).  The bottom line is that for $80 a week, I feel completely justified in expecting the resort to provide sufficient bandwidth for me to connect AT LEAST six devices from a unit.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 9, 2011)

The overburdening of the system talk is complete nonsense anyway - checking email and using Skype for a few phone calls does not suck the life out of any system.  Nobody goes to Atlantis to sit in a circle gathered around a router plugged in the wall downloading movies.  Or maybe Jarta does.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 10, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Jellyfish update - they are still here, the warning signs are at the beach and I saw a kid who had just gotten stung.  However, there are many folks in the water, despite the sign, and the stings are occasional and random.  But still probably a better idea to enjoy the pools and rides for the kids!



Thanks for the update Ada.  I really appreciate it.  (If the signs are still up when I get there next week, I am going to just let my daughter play on the beach only).  I hope you had a great time.

Anita


----------



## Lingber (Aug 6, 2011)

Bringing my Airport Express with with me to Harborside and wish to connect my IPhone, IPad and Laptop. I plan to connect the AE and then login and sign up for the weekly plan. Do I select the bridge setting or Share a single Internet connection? If I select the bridge, I have read that the hotel may see each device as a seperate device and could charge for each. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lingber said:


> Bringing my Airport Express with with me to Harborside and wish to connect my IPhone, IPad and Laptop. I plan to connect the AE and then login and sign up for the weekly plan. Do I select the bridge setting or Share a single Internet connection? If I select the bridge, I have read that the hotel may see each device as a seperate device and could charge for each. Any help would be appreciated.



You are correct. You want to share a single Internet connection. Also, be sure to configure your airport prior to purchasing the Internet time and purchase only via your own wireless network.


----------



## Lingber (Aug 6, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> You are correct. You want to share a single Internet connection. Also, be sure to configure your airport prior to purchasing the Internet time and purchase only via your own wireless network.



Thank you. We arrive today. Will give it a try.


----------



## csudell (Aug 6, 2011)

*internet question*

hubby has an iPad that uses the internet connection tethered from his phone.  is this doable?  or will that then cause roaming charges, even though its data?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2011)

csudell said:


> hubby has an iPad that uses the internet connection tethered from his phone.  is this doable?  or will that then cause roaming charges, even though its data?



Assuming you mean at Harborside, you will find a large charge from AT&T (or Verizon) for using data outside the USA. Data is even more expensive than voice when abroad.

This is exactly why I always suggest bringing your own wireless access point, so you can use all your devices without paying for each (when you may only need small amounts of data on your phone, for instance).


----------



## csudell (Aug 7, 2011)

does that mean like a verizon wireless mobile card?


----------



## m61376 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> You are correct. You want to share a single Internet connection. Also, be sure to configure your airport prior to purchasing the Internet time and purchase only via your own wireless network.



We were talking about buying an airport express rather than using our old dlink router for travel. What do you mean by configuring it? What do we need to do prior to travel?


----------



## seema (Aug 7, 2011)

If our family each had a device (eg cell phone with internet service, laptop, ipad etc), would the daily internet fee all of us, or just one of us?

PS-is there any location(s) on Paradise Island or in Nassau or at the Nassau airport that provides free wifi.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2011)

csudell said:


> does that mean like a verizon wireless mobile card?



Outside of the coverage area (ie. the USA) you will have exorbitant fees for roaming using any US based carrier, for voice or data.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2011)

m61376 said:


> We were talking about buying an airport express rather than using our old dlink router for travel. What do you mean by configuring it? What do we need to do prior to travel?



I mean, make sure you pay for the Internet while using your airport from your laptop or other device. Do not connect a laptop direct to the Ethernet cable and pay for it, then switch to the airport, as it will then not work the way you want, and you will need to pay again.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2011)

seema said:


> If our family each had a device (eg cell phone with internet service, laptop, ipad etc), would the daily internet fee all of us, or just one of us?
> 
> PS-is there any location(s) on Paradise Island or in Nassau or at the Nassau airport that provides free wifi.



Using a wireless router you bring with, you can connect multiple devices for one fee.

I don't know of any free wireless in the area, but I've also never sought it out. Given how Atlantis is operated, anything other than air and gravity seems to have a fee associated with it.

No free wireless at the airport last year that I could use.


----------



## seema (Aug 7, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Using a wireless router you bring with, you can connect multiple devices for one fee.
> 
> I don't know of any free wireless in the area, but I've also never sought it out. Given how Atlantis is operated, anything other than air and gravity seems to have a fee associated with it.
> 
> No free wireless at the airport last year that I could use.



What if one wants to access several devices using wifi? Can one get away with paying one fee, only?


----------



## m61376 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> I mean, make sure you pay for the Internet while using your airport from your laptop or other device. Do not connect a laptop direct to the Ethernet cable and pay for it, then switch to the airport, as it will then not work the way you want, and you will need to pay again.



Thanks!
I also thought that there was something that needed to be done at home when you first get an airport express, but wasn't sure. Did you do any initial set-up of the router at home? Is there a way to secure it, so that you can do banking or whatever while on the resort network?

We just brought an Ipad and a d-link router to Harborside and the set-up was simple (expect for the fee, of course :-()


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 8, 2011)

seema said:


> What if one wants to access several devices using wifi? Can one get away with paying one fee, only?



Thats a benefit of bringing your own wireless access point.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 8, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Thanks!
> I also thought that there was something that needed to be done at home when you first get an airport express, but wasn't sure. Did you do any initial set-up of the router at home? Is there a way to secure it, so that you can do banking or whatever while on the resort network?
> 
> We just brought an Ipad and a d-link router to Harborside and the set-up was simple (expect for the fee, of course :-()



Sometimes I just reset the airport when I'm there and reconfigure it. It's easy. Any wireless access point like your d-link will work fine.


----------



## stoneman12 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ken you seem to be tech savvy. Can I use a verizon mifi or hotspot at harborside to hook up to ipad or iphone or kindle?


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 2, 2012)

According to my brother who went to Harborside in December the airport now gives you 60 minutes of free wifi.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 3, 2012)

stoneman12 said:


> Ken you seem to be tech savvy. Can I use a verizon mifi or hotspot at harborside to hook up to ipad or iphone or kindle?



You could, just as if you were in the States. But, you'll pay the exorbitant data charges from Verizon for being out of the country and roaming. It will be considerably less expensive to bring a wireless access point, such as an Apple Airport Express, and pay the Harborside Internet charges.


----------

